# Absinthes



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Do any other BOTLs/SOTLs have a penchant for the Green Fairy? If so what are your favourites? im pretty lucky here in the UK that there is a wide selection and my favourites are Jade Edouard 56 and Eichelberger Limited but i also drink quite a bit of La Fee as its readily available at the supermarket.
Also how do you prepare it-i tend to go Parisian style, with a three parts water to one absinthe.
Am i right in thinking that America bans the importation but not consumption of absinthe?

David


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have drank the La Fee personally. Sgresso will bealong soon. He is a absinthe kinda guy.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I have drank the La Fee personally. Sgresso will bealong soon. He is a absinthe kinda guy.


Cool, thanks Kayak-what did you think of La Fee?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

It was unlike anything I had ever drank. Very interisting.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> It was unlike anything I had ever drank. Very interisting.


Yeah it is, very aniseedy (coming from the anise). if you liked it, you might also like Ouzo [sp?] from Greece or or Pernod as they are also aniseedy drinks. absinthe combines lots more than just aniseed but that is a dominant taste.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Personally I like the Hapsburg... but then I've not been out to eastern europe to sample 'real' absinthe.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

right now my favorite Absinthe is the Jade absinthe from France.
And yes I am one of the resident Absinthe whores.

I too have tried the La Fee.
but i think the best i had was the Pernod that we found at a estate sale.
We picked up a Case for $100.
we drank one bottle and sold the rest.
I think the suise la blue and the Jade are the 2 best curent productions.

I may have to have some today!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

sgresso said:


> right now my favorite Absinthe is the Jade absinthe from France.
> And yes I am one of the resident Absinthe whores.
> 
> I too have tried the La Fee.
> ...


Nice! Was the Pernod a vintage bottle/case or one of the newer ones since they have resurrected the brand? I agree with you about the Jade, but i have yet to sample to suise la bleue (heard good things though). Also, how do you prepare your absinthe?


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

it was vintage.
the bottles were dated to around 1903 or so.

It depends on the strenght of the absinthe.
some of the lower ABV i drink straight other i Louche with cold water.

I guess it depends on my mood.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

A little wormwood won't kill ya.


----------



## weasel (May 22, 2006)

I tend to drink la Fee in the Parisien style as well.

gf prefers the bohemian method, but I do try to disuade her!


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

I really want to try some. My in-laws are traveling to Europe in a couple of months. I've asked that they pick up a small bottle for me, but since they are going with a church group, they will probably come back empty handed.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

sgresso said:


> right now my favorite Absinthe is the Jade absinthe from France.
> And yes I am one of the resident Absinthe whores.
> 
> I too have tried the La Fee.
> ...


yes, the jade is one of the best commercially available.

you got a case of vintage pernod for $100? how much did you sell the bottles for?

oh, Lumpold and czartim, ordering absinthe to be delivered to the states is much less dangerous and less illegal than ordering cuban cigars. (not that i'm implying that you'd ever do that )

but if you're interested, there is great info, reviews, and vendor info here.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Baric said:


> Also how do you prepare it-i tend to go Parisian style, with a three parts water to one absinthe.


I like it Johnny Depp in *From Hell* style: in a hot bath, wearing shades, spoon, Laudanum, and a sugar cube. Really touches the spot!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

The ABC here in VA (our liquor is regulated by the state and can only be bought at ABC's) is now stocking Absinthe. I have a bottle that a friend sent me from Scotland. I am not a big fan of the taste, but is that really the point?


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

celticgent said:


> yes, the jade is one of the best commercially available.
> 
> you got a case of vintage pernod for $100? how much did you sell the bottles for?
> 
> ...


Well we sold the remaining bottles for $2700 each.
this was back in 1997 so they are wort a lot more now because Asbinthe is back in style so to speak.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

that's still quite a big score...

i bet the estate owners would shite if they knew what that case was worth!


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I'm kind of waiting to see carteurism's response... He is my personal absinthe wizard and knows more about this than anyone i've ever met before. He has devoted mucho time to analyze the history and evolution of absinthe including the methods of making and the traditions behind it.

Carter, i hope you dont mind sharing a bit of your vast expertise.

Interesting topic btw.


----------

